# Got bio cube 14 gal. Lots of questions.



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey all, I have a new 14 gal bio cube with my small clown. It looks like it's a strong current for him just worried about over night don't want him being stuck in the filter. Also when should I put these fans on.


----------

